# Meanee/Hyderabad Barracks - Colchester



## kongzi (Aug 2, 2009)

The barracks were founded in the mid 1800's and have evolved over the years to what we see now. Meanee Barracks was formally home to 2nd Battalion The Parachute Regiment Hyderabad Barracks was formally home to 3rd Battalion The Parachute Regiment. Closed in 2008 due to a new monster barracks built about a mile away. The copper/lead thieves have been in, along with teenagers and explorers 

Both of these are within the same walled area right in the middle of Colchester. Visted recently with Fieldy, with the light fading I didn't get many decent pictures. Heres a little taster.






Front Gates from the inside with guard hut still in place.






Officers mess/accommodation.






Corporals Mess/accommodation.






Accommodation Block stairs.











Smashed up Bar






Onsite Spar FTW






Some sort of underground room, bunker/fridge/kitten storage.






Lines of lock ups for vehicles are all down one side of the site and along the back side.





















A cheeky clock tower sits on top of the building to the left.






Rad so dangerous, it needs to be kept safe. I imagine its sick to the power of rad squared.






Crucifiction? Er no not for me....















Useful!


----------



## FieldyM (Aug 2, 2009)

Barracks!!!


----------



## graybags (Aug 2, 2009)

*Wow*

WOW ! JSP 410 - had that in my AGR Haversack, luckily never had to use it !

G


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 5, 2009)

Well done chaps -look like there's plenty to see. Must get along here myself for a sneaky look-see


----------



## kongzi (Aug 8, 2009)

LB, you'll have to be creative with your entry as the walk in way has been sealed up


----------



## Deegee99 (Aug 16, 2009)

I was stationed there in 1978 with the 1st Battalion The Staffordshire Regiment, the baracks were the home to many different regiments passing through Colchester. At that time Hyderabad had the Staffords in it and Meanee had the Woofers, thats The Worcester and Sherwood Foresters (29th/45th Foot). Gorgeous old buildings which sadly look ready to be trashed by the local chav populace, what a waste. I expect there will be demolition and hundreds of modern boxes with postage stamp gardens going up in place of whats there now. There used to be military housing on Berechurch Road literally just round the corner from the barracks which were early Victorian terraced blocks, they were abandoned and eventually smashed up then demolished, had some wonderful period features in them. Le Cateau Road had the cavalry barracks just off North Circular Road where the opening credits/shots of Blackadder series 4 'BlackAdder Goes Forth' was shot. http://www.veoh.com/collection/blackadder4/watch/v263402Ggwnx5Ms


----------



## james.s (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nice! Looks well preserved - a very nice location


----------



## urbtography (Aug 22, 2009)

Not preserved anymore, chavs have trashed the place big time, met some pikeys in there the other night robbing metal as well, its amazing how fast its gone downhill, i was exploring this place a few months after it shut and it was mint condition, shame it had to go so fast.


----------



## erol4130 (Aug 22, 2009)

nice report. was here a few months ago now and everything was all sealed apart from one lorry container type thing which was empty and that underground room that was locked when u went. all it had in it was a load of electrics but the electrical blueprints for the whole site was in there too. great work guys and might just have to pop back up here for another nose soon then


----------

